
Another big reveal on Theranos: Safeway execs questioned accuracy of blood tests - Mz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/11/12/another-big-reveal-by-wsj-on-theranos-safeway-execs-questioned-accuracy-of-blood-tests/
======
mc32
Can't they use the full word and say revelation or use a synonym and say
disclosure, development, finding, uncovering, etc... Why 'reveal'? Does it
sound more faux sophisticated?

